# Big Trout!



## Capt. Kyle Burges (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share a couple pictures with you. We went out looking for a big trout on Saturday, but had a hard time getting away from the redfish until about noon. We finally found them late in the afternoon. The little trout went 27.5 inches and 7.5 lbs and the big one went 30 Inches and weighed 9lbs! The pictures don't do these fish justice, at least you can see the weight and shoulders on them, just not their length.

Sooner or later maybe I'll catch a couple fish like this on tournament day instead of a week late! I'm still running specials on Big Trout trips. Check out my website www.KyleBurges.com and shoot me an email.

By the way, all fish were RELEASED!!

Thanks. 
Kyle Burges


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice congatulations on a big girl


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Beautiful fish......


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

yep, awesome fish, thats what im lookn for!!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dang Kyle thats two in the last 3 weeks over 30"!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

congrats on 2 awesome fish


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats Kyle! Awesome photos


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice pigs. That is some skinny water too where you caught them!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice trip! Was this someplace on the Texas coast?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Very nice Kyle!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report for the middle coast. Keep em coming !!


----------



## MasterBait (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice pics. Better trout! congrats


----------



## Capt. Kyle Burges (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for all of the compliments. These fish were caught in the Upper Laguna Madre. 

And yes, that is very shallow water we were fishing in. We were not looking for numbers, just a couple of big bites. 

I'll try and keep ya'll up to date with whats happening on the middle coast with a few more regular reports. 

Thanks.
Kyle


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats!! I need one like that in Calcasieu this coming weekend!! Great catch!!


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Beauties!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice indeed, congrats


----------



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, a great day on the water. Thanks for sharing and do keep the reports coming.


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice job Kyle.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...you're smokin em! Let br know where they are for this weekend will ya?:biggrin:


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers to ya on a couple of nice fish....


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

About time you made it to 2cool Kyle....

Leave some of those pigs for us..

Thomas


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Pigs*

Nice fish bro. Stay on'em!

Marc


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

nice trout and WTG


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*No wonder you didn't win TRS last year!!!!*

Kyle,

You keep wasting your days chasing these silver things and oversized ones at that! You already have one over 30", quit this childish nonsense and find some redfish....

:biggrin: Nice fish man, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Capt. Kyle Burges (Jun 4, 2008)

FulloBull said:


> Kyle,
> 
> You keep wasting your days chasing these silver things and oversized ones at that! You already have one over 30", quit this childish nonsense and find some redfish....
> 
> :biggrin: Nice fish man, keep 'em coming.


Lol, we can't seem to get away from the big red mud suckers right now! I'd swear to you they're following us around, everytime you hook one you think you've got a big girl, at least for a second. I think come redfish tournament time were just gonna jump out of the boat and say we're trout fishing. It seems to attract them!


----------

